# My Aristocraft Train Engineer finally gave up (I think)



## marioporto (Jul 22, 2020)

All of a sudden, it just stopped working. No speed control, no control of sounds, turnouts, nada! Tried changing batteries, unplugging everything, reset frequencies nothing helped. Any suggestion?
Maybe the train-gods are trying to tell me that after 10+ years of faithful service it’s time to upgrade. Any suggestions? I only run one train at a time, very small simple layout, 4 track switches, 2 sound cards so I don’t need anything fancy. Appreciate any advice. Thnx!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this a trackside unit? 1, 2, or 10 channel? Original TE or the new Revolution?

I'd look for a used one.

Greg


----------



## marioporto (Jul 22, 2020)

Yeah, thinking about that too but it will likely be a short term solution, they’re getting hard to find. It’s a 10 channel one. I think i’d like to explore a new system


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How about the new revolution? They have a lot of options.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have just fixed 3 of the 27 mhz Aristocraft transmitters. Slight corrosion on the battery contacts created resistance on one and the voltage across the batteries dropped to 50 percent when hitting any key. Polished the contacts with a piece of the LGB track cleaner cleaning pad. I also used pliers to increase the contact pressure to the battery terminals and now all 3 work.


----------



## marioporto (Jul 22, 2020)

Great suggestion, I’ll give it a try. Thnx


----------



## marioporto (Jul 22, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> I have just fixed 3 of the 27 mhz Aristocraft transmitters. Slight corrosion on the battery contacts created resistance on one and the voltage across the batteries dropped to 50 percent when hitting any key. Polished the contacts with a piece of the LGB track cleaner cleaning pad. I also used pliers to increase the contact pressure to the battery terminals and now all 3 work.


SUCCESS!!! It worked! I cleaned all the contacts and increased the pressure on batteries and that fixed it somewhat. I had signal, which I didn’t have before, but it was inconsistent. I took out the pc board (easy, just 3 screws) and Lo and behold, some battery acid had leaked through and was across 2 pins! I cleaned that off and it works better than before! the Train Engineer lives to fight another few days (I hope)

I can’t thank you enough for all the grief and aggravation you saved me, let alone the money! I was not looking forward to having to start all over. Thank you !!!


----------

